# Encoder - We're looking into getting an Encoder very soon



## Jacoder (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey,

We're looking into getting an Encoder very soon. What do you use, and do you like it? If you have a web link to share that would be very helpful too. Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## ciphermed (Dec 8, 2009)

3M, it's an excellent encoder; with built in CCI edits in addition to a wealth of references built into the software program....CPT Assistant, CPT Lay Description, Faye Brown, medical dictionaries, Coding Clinics etc.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...ems/HIS/Products/Coding_Reimbursement_System/


----------



## Jacoder (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Anthony! I was pretty inpressed with them too, but a hospital near us recently quit using them because they said 3M isn't using a certain feature anymore? Do you know anything about this?


----------



## nc_coder (Dec 14, 2009)

We use EncoderPro.  It does what we need it to do and is efficient for our practice.  I really like it, but I haven't had much experience with anything else.  Until last year, we didn't use any type of software.  We just had our books and the CCI edits on the CMS website.  I did take a tour of the FeeAnalyzer by Ingenix.  I was impressed by that too.  It had a lot of features on it.  But we decided not to change at this point in time.


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 14, 2009)

We use 3M here, too, and it is great, I think. It has a lot of references that come in handy as well.


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 14, 2009)

3M is expensive and costly to maintain.  I also did not find it overall helpful for CPT-based coding.  

Encoderpro is probably my favored for outpatient or physician coding.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Jacoder (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks! I might have to look into the Encoder Pro. I was pretty impressed with Ingenix's demo on the Facility Encoder too.


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 30, 2009)

kevbshields said:


> 3M is expensive and costly to maintain.  I also did not find it overall helpful for CPT-based coding.
> 
> Encoderpro is probably my favored for outpatient or physician coding.
> 
> Hope this helps you.




I have to agree with Kevin on the CPT coding part. I always still use my books for procedure coding but it seems that 3M hardly ever comes up with the correct CPT code unless you lead it to the one you want. But I do stand behind the resources offered in addition but there isn't anything that you probably couldn't find on the internet yourself. I am completely unaware of the costs to maintain the software so I may not be the best to offer an opinion on the matter


----------



## kjohnson (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been a user of Encoder Pro for a long time. I have to agree that its a great product. Not sure what I would do without the anesthesia crosswalk that it has. I love that!


----------



## Jacoder (Jan 5, 2010)

We've decided to to a free trial with Youst Epicoder. (Next we're going to try out the one by Ingenix.) It has it's bennifits, but it's really hard to get use to it. For instance, when I type in "fatigue" I come up with 8 results as compared to the 1 I get from the book. When I type in "dibetes mellitus" I come up with several pages of results! But I understand why this is, I just have to adjust my thinking. We have to move forward, and no one ever said it would be easy.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jan 5, 2010)

I use Encoder Pro also and love it.  Its easy to navigate and interpret.  It is very reasonable cost wise also.

I tried to look at 3M last year and could not get ANYONE to respond to my inquiry. After numerous attempts I gave up.  

Good luck in your search!


----------

